# Solar Leasing



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

Are solar leases a good option for homeowners looking to reduce their energy bills and reduce dependence on the grid? 

Given that 
1. The technology that may rapidly become obsolete, 
2. Electricity savings would be considerable in the time it would otherwise take to save for them, and
3. Maintenance is usually included in the lease, 
it seems to me like it's a reasonably good deal. 

I also think that with the way solar technology may change rapidly, I'd be afraid to purchase the system if I even had that kind of cash. My reservation over it was what I would have to do if I decided to move, but I suppose that would depend on the terms of the lease. 

I'd like to know in particular what my fellow Dave Ramsey followers have to say about it. I know how he feels about car leases but I'm not sure this would apply here.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

When the grid is down you still have no power so a leased system will do nothing to reduce your dependency on the grid.

WWW


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Why do you think technology changes will make PV obsolete? Even if something more efficient comes about, yours will still work for the next 20+ years. 

I haven't looked extensively into leased PV, but like the car leases, anything you plan to keep a long time is better purchased for cash.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Joe Public gets less out of the deal than "they" lead you to believe.
The only people who really make out well are the lease holders...



Buyer beware.....................


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

sleuth said:


> I'd like to know in particular what my fellow Dave Ramsey followers have to say about it. I know how he feels about car leases but I'm not sure this would apply here.



I guess you would have to supply some lease number and some buy-it-outright numbers to do a fair comparison.


Businesses use leasing to retain working capital, AND (the biggie) because they can deduct the cost of the lease payments from their gross income. It gives them equipment that makes them more money at what is often the lowest cost. Individuals have no such aims, or tax advantages.

In general, for homeowners, I can't see leasing working out, economically...somewhere, somehow, the leasing company HAS to make money, and you HAVE to the be one paying for it.....simply no way around that.

SO....study the numbers VERY carefully before you sign. Included in those numbers may also be Solar Renewable Energy Credits (SRECs.....Google it and study up) in some States ( mostly northeastern States ) that the leasing company may sell that you could also IF you were the system owner. IF you qualify, those can add substantially to the payback on a system.


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

Speaking of SRECs, I was thinking too, that might be a 4th reason leasing might be a good idea. With all the uncertainty around the tax code (including SRECs), I'm assuming most of these write-offs will go away if I wait and save up to buy. I would think a lease would lock in prices based on today's tax codes, rather than prices based on uncertain future tax codes.

Thanks for all the input. Still obviously have a lot of research to do.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I enjoy Dave and I enjoy my freedom. If you take the Gooberment hand out, they know what you have. If you were thought of by "Them "as a danger or a problem of some sort because you could be self supporting, they would know where to go.. Just my opinion..


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

12vman said:


> I enjoy Dave and I enjoy my freedom. If you take the Gooberment hand out, they know what you have. If you were thought of by "Them "as a danger or a problem of some sort because you could be self supporting, they would know where to go.. Just my opinion..


why not use a diff address than where you actually install the PV?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

DEKE01 said:


> why not use a diff address than where you actually install the PV?


I don't think that would work. You gotta be very specific with "Them"..

The lease deal would put you in the same position..


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

I was down in Natchitoches recently and was surprised at all of the homes with solar panels. I was doing some work with the National Park Service so I asked the district foreman about it and he said oh yes, I have it myself. Evidently the area had some major tax incentives and some guys started a solar leasing company. They did a survey to determine how much power it could produce, looked at his current electrical demands and then showed him how much he would save on a 20 year lease. I do not remember the details but he had the system for almost a year and he told me how much he was saving every month. I say have them come out and provide you the same type of information. Then it is simply a benefit/cost comparison. I am offgrid myself, but I wouldn't have any issues with a leased system.


----------

